# 94 altima emblem



## Legoman (Apr 13, 2004)

anyone know where I could find a 94 altima front grill emblem. Don't want to pay dealer price.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you can try a junkyard if you want a cheap price.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try ebay.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i got a 93 one thats silver i'll sell to you, i'm about to take it off


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Why mess with one from a salvage yard. They are usually pitted as well as being glued on. Talk to Jen at Performance. They are not that expensive and she will give you a good deal on one.

Troy


----------

